# Ati Tool & Vista?



## hogans (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I can't get Ati Tool to work with Vista, has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## groyalc (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I am having a problem with this to. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

What windows vista are you running 32bit or 64bit


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2007)

What is happening, it runs fine on my rig.

Do you have UAC shut off ?
Are you running it as Administrator ?
Do you have driver signing checking turned off ?


----------



## groyalc (Oct 26, 2007)

I am running 32bit.  I will have to check the driver signing checking. I just set up Vista yesterday, so I am trying to figure the darn thing out. 
 At the same time I installed a Radeon x1300 video card. I heard about ATI tools and thought I would try to learn it also. 
 I am also having problems with the video card itself. Vista will not let me complete loading the CD. It brings up an error window that says something about loading original VGA first.   Windows will load drivers for it, but it will not give me the ATI controls icon. I tried uninstalling everything and starting from scratch, but am still having the same problems.


----------



## groyalc (Oct 26, 2007)

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32/common-vista32.html

I just found this. Maybe it has something to do with my issues.


----------



## groyalc (Oct 26, 2007)

I assumed I was administrator because it is my computer and I am the only one who uses it. I will check the UAC. Maybe default set-up does not give you administator rights?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

Ati tool works fine on vista 32bit os it the 64bit os it wont run on with out modding windows, vista 32bit dosnt have driver signing


----------

